# Nyctophobic audax 8th October



## srw (19 Sep 2011)

It's local, Mrs W is otherwise occupied, I've never done an audax but reckon I ought to be able to ride 100km in well under the time allowed (8 hours if I've understood correctly), last weekend's less hilly 55 miler took so much out of me that I suspect going for the 200km option is a little optimistic.

Does anyone have any experience of this, plans for going or other suggestions?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> It's local, Mrs W is otherwise occupied, I've never done an audax but reckon I ought to be able to ride 100km in well under the time allowed (8 hours if I've understood correctly), last weekend's less hilly 55 miler took so much out of me that I suspect going for the 200km option is a little optimistic.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of this, plans for going or other suggestions?



I have learned a new word. Thank you


----------



## beastie (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I have learned a new word. Thank you


which one?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

beastie said:


> which one?


Nyctophobic.


----------



## beastie (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Nyctophobic.


just checking


----------



## Greenbank (20 Sep 2011)

They (along with the 200km Anfractuous) are lovely rides. Lumpy but not silly.

I was going to do the Anfractuous (I did it in 2007) but I've got a couple of busy weekends coming up, including giving blood on the 9th October and an OU Maths exam on the 11th. Doing a 200km Audax the day would most likely make me fail the Hb test and I'd be shoved out the door without donating.

Excuses, excuses...


----------



## the snail (22 Sep 2011)

I'm planning to do the 200 if I can sort the logistics out. Good luck with the exam Greenbank. I finished my OU degree last year, kinda miss having that parcel landing on the doorstep in January!


----------



## srw (2 Oct 2011)

I'm in (100km) - likely to arrive just as the 200km riders are setting out. Say hello if you see me - I'll be riding an absolutely unique bike and setup, a Van Nic Yukon with a Brooks saddle and a Carradice saddlebag (but no beard or sandals...)

[edit]
I meant to add - any advice on an appropriate level of lock to take?


----------



## Greenbank (3 Oct 2011)

srw said:


> I meant to add - any advice on an appropriate level of lock to take?



A cheap 'cafe lock' is all you generally need on an Audax.

I have an Abus 1150 on the seatpost in case I need something, on most Audaxes I won't even use it.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/abus/combination-lock-1150-ec006190?query=abus 1150


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2011)

That was interesting. It's the hilliest ride I've ever done, it will probably turn out to be the longest solo day I've ever done (I haven't looked at the GPS yet). It's a lovely route through interesting and challenging countryside. There are two bastard hills which reduced me to walking and any number of other hilly bits.



Greenbank said:


> A cheap 'cafe lock' is all you generally need on an Audax.



Yes - that's one thing I realised (though I think I need a slight upgrade to my cafe lock). Lugging my D-lock wasn't necessary. I also realised that having a tyre repair kit as well as a puncture repair kit would be a good idea - and (not for the first time) that cleaning out a puncture is a must if you don't want a repeat. I also successfully road-tested CO2 canisters as an inflation mechanism, and think I overdid it the first time round.


----------

